# Malinois pup wanted



## Robin Van Hecke (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi all, posted in the classifieds as well. My current dog is getting on in years and I'm looking to add to the pack. Looking for a FCI registrable pup suitable for IPO work, would prefer a male but should the right female be out there, that would work for me too. I'm not new to the breed as I've been involved since the nineties.

Thanks in advance,

Robin


----------



## Kevin Barrett (Dec 16, 2009)

Check with Aaron Rice not sure if he has any now but his pups are usually very nice.


----------



## Robin Van Hecke (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks, I've sent a pm. Is there a website?


----------



## Tim Connell (Apr 17, 2010)

Contact Konnie Hein...

www.laforgemalinois.com

She is breeding some nice Malinois.


----------



## Kevin Barrett (Dec 16, 2009)

Not that I am aware


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Robin Van Hecke said:


> Thanks, I've sent a pm. Is there a website?


He has one, but it's not up yet. I don't believe he has any on the ground, but he has some planned litters in the works. He's got some very nice dogs.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

What bloodlines are you looking for? Or on the flip side, what lines do you want to avoid?


----------



## Robin Van Hecke (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi Kadi, it's more about the individual dog than bloodlines although I do like the Belgian lines.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Robin Van Hecke said:


> Hi Kadi, it's more about the individual dog than bloodlines although I do like the Belgian lines.


What qualities are you looking for? Do you have examples of dogs similar to the type of dog you are looking for?


----------



## Robin Van Hecke (Sep 7, 2009)

Suitable for IPO sport, you know. Not too hectic, calm and big biting, guidable enough for the sport, a dog that brings it when pushed.....and I could go on and on.
As far as examples, Ive seen so many good Malinois both here and In Europe that it's difficult to name just one. You have a Malinois and play in the IPO arena so I'm sure you know what works.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Robin Van Hecke said:


> Suitable for IPO sport, you know. Not too hectic, calm and big biting, guidable enough for the sport, a dog that brings it when pushed.....and I could go on and on.
> As far as examples, Ive seen so many good Malinois both here and In Europe that it's difficult to name just one. You have a Malinois and play in the IPO arena so I'm sure you know what works.


I don't know if I know what works. But I know what I like. :lol: If I were in the market for a puppy I would be interested in researching into based on the pedigree. I like a lot of the NVBK type of dogs. I think that Belgian ring and IPO look for a lot of the same qualities 

http://www.working-dog.eu/wurf-details/17091/Lallemand-(LOF)

http://www.working-dog.eu/wurf-details/16583/De-la-Cuadrilla

http://www.working-dog.eu/wurf-details/16741/du-Lac-de-Naxos


----------



## Paul R. Konschak (Jun 10, 2010)

After looking at the links that Chris posted I was wondering if anyone on the board ever saw Lucas deux pottois in person or has talked to someone that did. Lucas seems to be a dog that is in contes Hoffman kennel pedigrees a lot. I currently own a great grandson and I would love to know more about the dogs in his pedigree

Paul


----------



## Natasha Keating (Apr 8, 2010)

Not sure if you are willing to get one from overseas but take a look at this
http://www.komanda-azart.com/sale_malinos_english.html


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Natasha Keating said:


> Not sure if you are willing to get one from overseas but take a look at this
> http://www.komanda-azart.com/sale_malinos_english.html


I'm not familiar with some of the lines in that litter. What makes this litter one that you recommend? Have you seen the parents or other offspring?


----------



## Natasha Keating (Apr 8, 2010)

Komanda Azart is a working dog kennel, used to be part of Gratsiano kennel. My Doberman has a Gratsiano dog in her pedigree.
No, I had not seen these dogs personally ,had not been Europe in a while but I'm Russian.Just seen videos and heard what other people say . Lubov Tarasenko (the owner) is known in Ukraine and Russia as a trainer and as a breeder of awesome working dogs, there are videos available on the site or on the youtube (KomandaAzart).Anyone can do a reseach.
http://www.komanda-azart.com/breeding_english.html
http://www.komanda-azart.com/bayka_video.html
http://www.komanda-azart.com/granit_video.html


----------



## Robin Van Hecke (Sep 7, 2009)

Just want to say that I've found a dog. Thanks for the input everyone.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Robin Van Hecke said:


> Just want to say that I've found a dog. Thanks for the input everyone.


:-D:-D:-D Awesome!! Did you get what we talked about in PM?


----------



## Robin Van Hecke (Sep 7, 2009)

yes, that's the one.


----------

